# GeekVape Eagle RTA



## yolandre (10/9/18)

Hello all,

I need new build-decks for my GeekVape Eagle RTA and every possible supplier I contact is either sold-out or don't carry stock.

If anyone can advise where I can get the GeekVape Eagle HBC-S03 build-deck it will be greatly appreciated. At this stage I'll even settle for the GeekVape Eagle HBC-D04... 

Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/9/18)

yolandre said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need new build-decks for my GeekVape Eagle RTA and every possible supplier I contact is either sold-out or don't carry stock.
> 
> ...


The GeekVape is quite old in an ever evolving market therefore finding replacement coils for it is a challenge. I did manage to find some stock @Sir Vape (https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/geekvape-eagle-replacement-coils) They currently have both coils in stock. I would say buy as many as you think you need because finding stock after the Sir's are sold out will be extremely difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yolandre (11/9/18)

Many thanks for the pointer @daniel craig. I chatted to them yesterday and submitted my order moments ago.

Despite being attached to my GeekVape Eagle RTA this will be my last replacements for the kit - the next time will be a complete RTA replacement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (11/9/18)

yolandre said:


> Many thanks for the pointer @daniel craig. I chatted to them yesterday and submitted my order moments ago.
> 
> Despite being attached to my GeekVape Eagle RTA this will be my last replacements for the kit - the next time will be a complete RTA replacement.


Yeah that would be the best option. The Geekvape Eagle is a great tank but the newer RTA's on the market are better. Once you learn/master wicking RTAs, you'll love them and have a great experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

